# Liverpool Nautical College



## woodend

I'm a product of Liverpool Nautical College in Clarence Street. Was at the pre-sea Course 54 - 55 and then Second Mates 1959, Mates 61 and Masters 64.
Any other products of the pre-sea course put there? I treasure my final report signed by Cmdr. Coffee: 'He will never do anything academically but will make someone an excellent swhipmate'!(Pint) ; 







/


----------



## Julian Calvin

Is that "shipmate" or "whipmate". 
You obviously impressed somebody!!!!


----------



## Ian Lawson

woodend said:


> I'm a product of Liverpool Nautical College in Clarence Street. Was at the pre-sea Course 54 - 55 and then Second Mates 1959, Mates 61 and Masters 64.
> *Any other products of the pre-sea course put there?* (Pint) ;
> /


Don't recall any pre-sea courses but I did all my tickets there. Frank Main, Ozzie Stewart, Holland etc, and not forgetting Capt Fletcher.


----------



## vic pitcher

*Clarence Street*



woodend said:


> I'm a product of Liverpool Nautical College in Clarence Street. Was at the pre-sea Course 54 - 55 and then Second Mates 1959, Mates 61 and Masters 64.
> Any other products of the pre-sea course put there? I treasure my final report signed by Cmdr. Coffee: 'He will never do anything academically but will make someone an excellent swhipmate'!(Pint)
> 
> 
> E]
> 
> John
> 
> Surely you were 55-56 the same course as me.
> I did 2nd Mate 60 Mate 63 and Master 66


----------



## George Bis

It was in Byrom St. that I was at in 1977. Got me through 2nd. Mates


----------



## roscoes

Recall picking up my 2nd.Mates correspondence course in 1958 from Clarence St. There was a coffee bar close by named something like the Musk or Mask. It had a painted black ceiling with netting slung beneath containing sea shells, some drift wood plus imported painted coral. All very trendy to my youthful eyes!
Did 2nd mates 1962 and mates 1965 at Byrom St. Not forgetting and the 43 club and a few others. Masters, South Shields 1969- 1970.


----------



## walkerid

roscoes said:


> Recall picking up my 2nd.Mates correspondence course in 1958 from Clarence St. There was a coffee bar close by named something like the Musk or Mask. It had a painted black ceiling with netting slung beneath containing sea shells, some drift wood plus imported painted coral. All very trendy to my youthful eyes!
> Did 2nd mates 1962 and mates 1965 at Byrom St. Not forgetting and the 43 club and a few others. Masters, South Shields 1969- 1970.


I must have been there at the same time. 2nd mates in 1962, mates might have 64 but its hazy as I rented a room above the 43 from Hugh and Billie, Masters there as well.


----------

